# Revealing information



## Xanados (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'm working on a document in which all of the extensive details of my fantasy world are kept. I was going to reveal a large amount of information on my blog, but after careful consideration I decided not to do so.

The document I was going to share was a teaser that described the protagonist’s cultural background. I didn't post this information because I realised that doing so would give away important aspects of the story that I would want readers to find out by actually reading the book itself. 

My questions to you are, well, what can I do in order to give a few friends of mine a teaser without giving them information? How do other writers, primarily as a teaser, reveal parts of the lore they create without info-dumping?  Is there any other way I can accomplish this? Do famous authors even do this?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 30, 2011)

I would suggest a short story or two.  It has been suggested a couple times here.


----------



## Devor (Dec 1, 2011)

Xanados said:


> My questions to you are, well, what can I do in order to give a few friends of mine a teaser without giving them information? How do other writers, primarily as a teaser, reveal parts of the lore they create without info-dumping?  Is there any other way I can accomplish this? Do famous authors even do this?



Outside of posting a preview of the main work?  Typically short stories, as Elder suggested.  Supplemental works could include any number of creative elements, like a correspondence between a king and his soldiers or the diary of a lesser character.  Depending on what you're writing, a bestiary or a cross-section of an encyclopedia.

But typically some of that comes after you have an established readership looking for an extension of what they already know.  I think the best thing, if you're ready, is to give out a sample chapter.  If you're not there yet, just a short story which connects somehow.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 7, 2011)

Sara Douglass created a bunch of short stories for her website. I printed them off years ago. They are either lore about her species or certain myths or conversations between legendary characters. From memory. 

However, I do not know if she released these prior to the books being released. They are lovely additions for the fan wanting something extra. Robin Hobb may also have done this. In fact, she published a novel recently called 'The Inheritance' which is a collection of short stories from her world. 

Other writers use websites and social media to share activities or little 'clues' with puzzles, competitions, pictures. I'm afraid I have no examples at this time.


----------



## Lapis Nebula (Dec 12, 2011)

Not sure if this is the kind of teaser you are looking for (or if anyone else in the WORLD enjoys these but me), but my favorite teasers have always come as "blind items" -- like, "One character is actually a alien!" or whatever the case may be. It gives the readers something to look forward to, without the "who" or the "when." They are tricky to do well, though - if they are too obvious, you may as well just give the whole spoiler. If they aren't interesting enough, no one will really care. The really well done ones are the ones that no one sees coming, or is misled by, but then with retrospect forehead slaps ("d'oh!")


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 12, 2011)

I suggest you check out Ann Rice's Facbook and offical web site. She does what you want very very well.


----------



## DameiThiessen (Dec 12, 2011)

I always get hooked on books that include a page length excerpt (taken from the middle of the book) before the first chapter. It doesn't matter if I'm not into the book as I'm reading it - I want to read to whatever part the excerpt is from, because it sounds like something interesting happens at some point.

So maybe just do that? An excerpt isn't enough to give away major plot details. It will just generate interest.


----------

